# Should I?



## n0yd (Dec 8, 2011)

I recently got a DInc2 and I am loving it. I have had plenty of vzw android phones (droid1 and 2, Eris, incredible, fascinate, vortex etc). The other phone I was considering getting was the stratosphere. The only reason I didn't was because xda currently has no developer section for this phone. I really loved the fascinate except for vzw and Samsung screwing customers when it came to updates (the froyo debacle anyone?). Also I'd love to have another hard keyboard for emulators and such.

Anyways I am pleased to see the Stratosphere has a forum here on rootz. I realize right now there isn't much in the way of development, but I am hoping that will change. Doyou think I should return my DInc2 with all its developer goodness for this phone? I would think since this phone basically a fascinate with a hard keyboard that getting cm7 and such running shouldn't be a huge hurdle as long as we have some decent developers on board.

I wouldn't pay anything to swap. My white DInc2 was free and so is the stratosphere. But the upside to having the stratosphere would be: 4glte speeds, double data for free, hardware keyboard and amoled (I've found the new slcd in the inc2 to be pretty much on par with the amoled from the fascinate).

So, should I take the risk?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

The biggest hurdle with getting CM7 or any AOSP/Completely Touchwiz free ROM is the proprietary RIL for the radio,, KC is working on Recovery as I type this, we should have a fully functional recovery soon. There is also hope that with the GNex being released we will have a better chance at cracking the RIL. From what I understand we are actually closer to the Droid Charge than the Fascinate. As for the Inc2... I've had all the same phones you have minux the vortex and eris and then add the continuum and X I love the Stratosphere and I HATED my Inc2... I got the Inc2 as an ins replacement for my inc1 I accidentally ran over... by far my fav phone next to the strat... there is development we are working on it its kinda up to you but we will get roms working on the strat sooner or later


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly, we have root, recovery is coming along snag after snag, and once we have a fully working recovery we'll likely start ROM'ing by porting Charge ROM's over.

However, don't let the slow development fool you. This phone is getting picked up like crazy by people. Some are impatient and trading them off because we didn't have root/ROM's/recovery on day one, but most are holding out waiting for the recovery.

Honestly, it's up to you in the end. I'd get it simply because we rooted it and it has 4g if I were in your position.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd get it just for the keyboard and 4G. As a matter of fact, that's exactly why I got it…


----------



## n0yd (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm.... its deffinitely tempting.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought one off swappa this morning for $210. I have a inc2 I'm currently using. I'll give you some feedback in a week.


----------

